# silicone plants to driftwood



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I have some driftwood that is going to be difficult to tie java fern/moss to in some places. I was wondering if I anyone has experience using a small amount of silicone on the driftwood to glue the plants in place. I know reefers use super glue to glue frags, could that be used instead? 

The only problem I could think of is if I cover too much of the rhizome, the ferns could die. Any comments welcome.


----------



## arj224b (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, 
I think the biggest difficulty will be to wait the sillicone is dry, but keeping the moss wet. For information you have to wait about 72 hours until sillicon cease to be toxic. 
But I have lost a lot of time in tied moss, it's very boring. If you think it's a good idéa to glue it, try it, I will stole your idea if you succeed.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Staple them on!

I have done this many times to attach Java Ferns to wood where elastic bands or fishing line would be a PITA.

The staples either get completely overgrown or can be removed with pliers once the fern is attached.

For moss, maybe use a piece of netting and staple the netting to the wood?


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

Hmmm... I love my staple gun. Maybe I'll try the staples. If that fails, I'll bust out the nail gun!!!

If it's true that silicone is toxic for 72 hrs, then screw that! I can't sit there with a spray bottle keeping some moss wet while it dries!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It's funny that you bring this up because I was thinking about gluing some moss onto the back wall in my Nano Cube. My plan is to use Super Glue gel(Loctite brand) for this porpose. This is what I use in my reef tank and also have used it in my planted tanks for gluing plastic together. SG is safe for fish, inverts, plants and dries upon contact.


----------



## apistaeasy (Jul 16, 2004)

super glue is by far better than any other method of permanently attaching plants to anything else.

IMO silicone is a bad idea and staples rust. Super glue is quick drying even under wet conditions, and completely inert in water.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

I recently tried the super glue with moss on wood. Some of the moss died/too covered with glue, but it grew back really quick and easy. Basically, I'm saying it words well.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

It's been several days, and the superglue is holding just fine. I think this is my new favorite method for making moss and ferns stay put. Now if only I could get HC to do the same...


----------

